# Injured Pigeon-HAWK Attack



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello
4 weeks ago we rescued a Pigeon, who fell/was pushed out of a nest in the rafters at a Grocery Store. Fully feathered. Took 'him' home, no obvious injuries. Provided water, seed, grit and warmth. As time went by, I 'exercised' "Homero" -everyone has to have a name!. Tried twice to release Homero, but he didnt want to/could not fly for great distances. We practiced in the house, and he got height and went 15ft. I tried not to bond with him, as I believe Wild should say wild. Saturday we took him to a safe place, tried a release again-he had NO interest in flying-we tried for 40 mins-he hopped, flew up 5 feet, but just hung out. So we decided to take him home and try again. Before we could trap him, A HAWK SWOOPED in, and attacked. OMG!! We pounced on the hawk, but not before he hurt Homero. Took him home, he stopped bleeding soon-had a wound on his neck, not sure if claw or pecked? Homero was twitching, eyes blinking and head lolled to the side. We put him in the cage, left him, warm, and let him rest. In the morning, he was still alive. So for the past 4 days I have been trying to give him sugar water (1tsp sugar/4tsp water) with 1drop Avian Vitamins, by dropperful, every 2-3 hours during the day. He will not eat the babybird food gruel I tried. I do not see any obvious deformities, although his head has good range of motion, he does not hold it up well, it actually almost twists at times, so that it looks like he is looking backwards. I towel him, feed him, and starting yesterday, am doing RangeOfMotion on his head/neck, am holding him so that he stands on his legs, his feet have good strength. I am amazed at this guy and promise him if he makes it, he has a forever home.......he just needs to stand/walk and eat on his own! Today, I noticed he was slipping on the newspaper, so i set up a cloth in a small box, so he could get traction and now he has wedged himself against the side and ALMOST kinda is standing on his feet. He has just been lying on his side up till now. He does not appear to be in pain, only squeaks when he seems scared.
SOOOOO-I am asking for help, advice, suggestions! I live in California, near Modesto-there is a Wildlife Rescue place 40 miles away, but last time I took 2 injured Doves in, they Euthanized them, saying 'they will never be able to fly'-despite my willingness to build them an aviary-So I am NOT going that route.
Thank you in advance for reading this very long post. I am trying so hard for Homero-I am a Nurse and have two lovely Birds myself, so have some familiarity with what I am doing, but I just want to make sure there is not something more I can do.
Thank you
Adina


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He was much to young to be released when you let him go. He's still a baby. And he knows nothing of the world or predators. These are things they learn from their parents and the flock. He hasn't learned anything at this stage. Ane they must be soft released into the flock, not just put out. 

I wouldn't do therapy on his neck, as there is no way you can know what exactly is wrong with it. You could do more harm than good. Keep him warm and fed and see if he gains strength. What are you feeding him? How much is he eating. He may need antibiotics from the attack, as he could get an infection from the talons or beak of the hawk. Did you clean the wounds and apply Neosporin cream or similar?


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-
Feeding him Sugar/Vitamin Water-tried the powdered Baby bird food, but he had NO interest. He has no interest in the seed he at during the first 3 weeks. Any suggestions for other food? Wound was cleaned, no Antibiotic cream, no evidence of Infection. What is soft release?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Soft release is when you slowly introduce them into a flock, with him in a cage and letting them come down to feed near him. They get used to each other that way. He really is much to young, and he would never survive if released now.
You can feed him frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Hold him in your lap and against your body, come from behind his head with one hand, and clasp his beak on either side. Now open the beak and put in a pea. Push the pea way to the back of the throat and over the tongue. Let him close his beak and he will swallow. If he spits it out, then you didn't put it back far enough. Start with about 30 or 40 peas and work up to maybe fifty. He should be fed this many a couple of times a day, or break it up into three feedings of maybe 30 peas. Don't feed him again until the crop empties. If he doesn't know how to drink on his own, then gently dip his beak, only up to his nostrils, into a small crock of tepid water. Do this several times and he should learn to drink. I would also leave some peas and seed with him afterwards, to see if he will practice picking it up and learning to eat. You need to get food into him, or he will weaken and go down fast.


He wouldn't show interest in baby bird food. You have to feed him. He won't just take it, as he doesn't know how to eat on his own. You are safer with the peas, and he is old enough where he should be on the solid food anyway.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3
Prior to the attack he was eating seed just fine. I don't think he is as young as you think. So still feed peas? Peas seem huge


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he was pushed out of a nest, then he was what? 3 weeks? Maybe 4? Now it is a month later, so he's probably about 2 months old. Okay. So how did you offer the baby bird formula? 

Try the defrosted peas. The frozen peas are what you want. They are soft. If you can get the small ones fine, but if not, then the regular ones are fine. Don't worry, he can swallow them.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-first let me thank you (again) for your help! So this morning as soon as the store opened I got some petite frozen peas. Defrosted them and 'shoved'  24 down his throat, letting him swallow after each one. He never spit them out, so I must have pushed them back far enough. Tried the beak in water dish, no interest, the Peas obviously had water and I syringed him a bit more of water too. So I will wait a couple hours and repeat the Pea-shoving.....
Thanks again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good for you. Be careful giving him water, as he can aspirate. Just keep dipping his beak into the water, but not over his nostrils. And leave some peas with him so he can take them if he wants. Or maybe some seed. 
Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-I am very careful about the water thing  as I am worried as well about aspiration. I have left seed, but not sure he is eating any. I will leave a couple of peas tomorrow. My hubby set up a wifi camera on him, so we can watch him. After pea session#2 today, he got really active! was great to see. He is trying so hard to stand up......I would love to share a picture, I just dont know how yet. This is actually my first foray into a Forum, so am a neophyte and will need to learn how to do the pic thing.
Thanks again-not sure where you live and if wishing you Happy Thanksgiving is appropriate? If it is, well then Happy T-Day, and if not, then have a great day regardless.
Thanks again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad the peas are helping. How many are you giving him and how often? I'm in Massachusetts...............where are you located? 
Happy Thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-I'm here, across the States, in California-1hr South of Sacramento/1hr East of San Francisco. Bet you are having a cold/white? Thanksgiving. Thanks for info on pics, I will attempt to attach to this post. I am feeding him 24-30, Three times a day-starting slow to work up to 50 twice a day. Give his gut time to get used to food and then get him ready for me to return to work, as I can feed him before and after work, but cant come home during day.
We See him more active scooting around cage-newspaper was too slick, so we put cardboard on floor, with scores in it, for him to grab on to, and on side, so when he scoots nothing (head/wing) goes between bars. He does Laps around the cage......He is trying so hard to stand up! His neck still lolls to front, or side, but he can move it every which way-His wings flick, not sure if that is muscle spasm (I am thinking Human, not sure if equates with Birdies).
So he has been with us now for 5 weeks-I read most Avian-to-Avian viruses have 6 week incubation period. What are your thoughts of next week (week 6) me bringing him downstairs in his own cage, but to be near my 2 birds? As they are flock animals, I feel bad for him; is he lonely? or is best to let him be alone?
You are my Life-saver and I very much appreciate you!


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

seems you have to put in one pic at time.....


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

and here he is propped against the side, trying to stand up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is still so very young. Poor thing. I wonder if the hawk damaged nerves? Does it look as though he has a broken leg or anything? You can make a little nest out of a towel or something that you wrap into a donut like shape, and place him in the middle of it. He might be able to get more comfortable that way. He really should see a vet.
I'm glad you have been able to get peas into him. I would just keep him alone for now, and warm. He really doesn't need company right now.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-the donut/nest thing, ah, he scoots all around his area, so that would not work  He is way too active! We will keep on supporting his recovery and hope for the best. And leave him in his private room for now. Nice, safe, warm and with natural light. Is there any other food I should be 'shoving' down his little throat? The peas seem to have good protein and water content, but wondering if he needs variety. At our house, we love to spoil our FIDS (Furry/Feathered kids), so wanna do for him all that I am able to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I understand what you mean about the donut/nest thing, bur what about a rolled up dish towel or something that he can lean up against for support, and maybe be able to rest his head on? There must be someway to make him feel more comfortable when resting.

As far as food, you could mix some frozen and defrosted corn into the diet. The peas are more easily digested, but if he is doing okay with that, then maybe adding some corn would be good.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-ok will figure something for him to rest on. Definitely something his nails can't get caught on. Hmmm time to get creative. He actually walked a fee steps twice today!! He is such a determined boy. And I just have to put the peas in his beak and he moves them Back and swallows them right up. No more shoving them to the back of his throat!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad he's taking the peas for you, and there has been some improvement. I have used old hand towels that are worn with very close threads that don't catch the claws. Soft pieces of cooked carrot, that has been chopped small may be a possibility also.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-great day today!!! Went to store, got a rubber mat for his cage, that would provide better traction and be cleanable. I also got a little tray, with nesting material, which I will try, plus a a stuffed bird doll, which I am trying to 'scent', so he can cuddle with something if he wants. He is doing so much better trying to walk, the mat really helps. He still falls over, and mostly has to lean on the wall when he walks, but sooo much better. When I had him out for the cage upgrade, I held him, and the seed bowl, he started pecking at it!!! Of course lots hit the floor, but he actually I think ate some. OMG!! Then later, Caught him on camera , pecking at the seed, and I think trying to take a bath. The water dish is shallow and small, so that was not working too well for him. haha-I have a glass pie pan I will try for a bit, as I know Piggies love water. Since I return to work day after tomorrow, I only fed him twice today, 50 peas each (defrosted and bathed in Vitamins, with some extra fortifying powder). He is so sweet, he is now squealing/squeaking when he sees me and loves to cuddle in on my chest. I am ok with this, as I know he will never be able to be released, so it is ok for us to bond. He is a phenomenal bird and has made huge strides this last week. Going from lying on his side, not moving, me having to clean him up, from his poop. To this scooting, trying to eat on his own, bird. YES he has a long way to go still, but he has shown just what a thirst for life he has. Thanks again for all of your help and support.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad he's doing better. I would think that maybe that shredded paper on the bottom of his cage might make it harder for him to walk though. I know it makes it softer, but walking could be harder. Have you thought of hanging a large mirror in his cage, for company?


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-so, wondering, just how much do healthy Pidgies eat?  Homero is starting to eat on his own! I have a camera on him, so I can monitor him while at work, and see him at the food dish, SEVERAL times a day! I can tell by the amount, gone from the dish (and not on the cage floor) that he is eating some of it. I am still feeding him Peas twice a day, at 50/40, am/pm, but dont want to over feed him.
I found a large mirror and will mount it this weekend, and I see him cuddling/propped up against the stuffed bird doll I scented, but worry about loneliness. Do you think it is ok, if I start him hanging out with my two birds. NOT In the same cages, but near them. My birds have day and sleep cages, and I move them between the two throughout the day. I would do the same for Homero.
Thanks much.......


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Too much time on the forum? ;-) PMV.........sigh, is there a possibility that Homero has this too? Could his inability to walk well, his leaning on the wall to walk and his floppy head be as a result of PMV? Before the accident, He DID NOT have any of these symptoms, he walked fine, no head tilting and could fly some. But looking at the forum tonite, (bored), it made me worry. Again, he had none of these symptoms before Hawk attack, and we had him for about 4 weeks before his injury. My gut tells me NO, but wondering.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If it started immediately after the hawk attack I would doubt PMV. Too much of a coincidence. PMV, some forms of Salmonella, and other things including injury can effect the nerves and make them move that way....similar symptoms from different origins. Hopefully he will heal and it sounds like he is improving but he may never be releasable.....so good he has a name, LOL!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Woodnative. All this happened after the injury. Doesn't sound like PMV anyway.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3/Woodnative: Thank you Thank you!! I feel so relieved that ALL my lil Homero has to deal with is his injury and not PMV as well. Phew. This will allow me to introduce him to my 2 parrots (albeit in separate cages) so that he is not isolated and lonely! He is such a strong lil birdie, phenomenal in his will to survive and heal and I so want the best for him. I was delighted to see him 'walking' around his cage today (ok, he still staggers/tips over at times, but he's walking!!), drinking water, eating seed (ok, so lots of it went on the floor, but some went in his beak) and he further delighted me by EATING out of my hand tonight. First time in 10 days I did not have to shove the peas down his throat 
He is doing so well because of people like you who have offered support & advice. Thank you again


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Swede, I think there are probably people all over the world rooting for Homero, me included. He looks like he's doing much better. Please keep us posted, I'm hoping for the best. You're taking wonderful care of him!


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Trish in Dallas-how very kind of you to say this and I so appreciate your support of Mr. Homero! It has been a big struggle, but he is a phenomenal bird. I have been 'owned' by many birds over the years (Conure & Lovebird currently), but this is my first Pigeon. I had no idea what incredible souls they were. 
This boy went from lying on his side, not moving, dropper fed, being cleaned of poop, to this: Go Homero!!!


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

'Standing up, drinking water, and now he no longer needs to be force fed, he's eating peas/corn from my hand!! 
That's my boy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds as though he is doing well. Eating out of your hand................wonderful!
Yes...............Go Homero!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is that a dove mix? To it, you could add some safflower, split peas and lentils.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-yes it is, all I could find at any Pet stores. This weekend I am planning to look for a feed store to find a Pigeon mix.....and I am adding safflower, stealing it from my Parrots-Shh, don't tell them  if I can't find a feed store with Pigeon mix, I will go to the store and get the lentils/peas. Maybe do some online searching too. Thanks for helping me figure this all out!!


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

*UPDATE on Homie the WonderBird!!
if it is possible that a bird had lips AND could smile, I think that would be Homero. We introduced him to his new FLOCK...(Maya-Conure/BB-Lovebird), his cage near theirs and got him on their schedule, changed his cage around (took away cardboard, added Plexiglass) and brought him downstairs instead of isolated in a room upstairs near a window. So now he can see outside, has two of his own kind on his right/left, no longer is in a cave and man is he happy!!! Swear he is smiling. Before he would lay in the corner, and occasionally walk around his cage, leaning on the side. Now that he is down with the other birdies, and can see outside, he did not lay down ONCE for several hours! He exercised his wings, even got about 2 inches off the ground. He is still not a 100%, but it has been barely two weeks and this boy is looking almost like a 'normal' bird. Swear, if he had lips, he would be smiling. Took him upstairs to his new 'sleep cage', and I bet he sleeps ALL NIGHT and quite well. Bet I will hear some Birdie snores soon. lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful! Good for him. Please be careful with him so close to the other birds. I would have the plexiglass higher. If he is eventually able to hang on the wire of the cage, or get too close, the conure could hurt him with that beak they have. He could even reach over the plastic and grab him. It has happened. I know someone who had a parrot take off half their pigeons beak. 
Being near the other birds is great though, and I'm sure he likes being able to look out. Looks good.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-not too worry. He is a foot away from anyone else. I saw what can happen when birds 'attack'-went to a Pet Expo where they had disabled birds. I will never forget the ones with missing feet and beaks from being put in a cage with a Hostile bird! So even though my Conure and Lovebird have been flock mates for many years they are never together in a cage. They even have separate out of the cage time.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Homero looks soooo much better! Night and day from when he was propping himself against his box. Beautiful! Yay Homero, and cheers to you for giving him such great care and a loving home with other birds to interact with. I have to admit I wasn't holding out much hope for the little guy at first, but reading about all you did to pull him through and his great progress has certainly put a big smile on MY face! And I just know Homero is smiling too


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

UPDATE: Homero is doing so good!! He is walking pretty well, not flipping over, just stumbling a bit. He is enjoying being around his flock and the view outside. He flaps his wings and gets about 4" of air. He has a huge mirror to enjoy the reflection of the HANDSOME bird he see's, a baby to cuddle with and the finest high-grade Pigeon food available! He enjoys cuddling and getting Peas (Comfort food or so my husband says  at least once a day. Now all we need is to figure out what type of Aviary to make for him and look into a BFF. Homero thanks you all for your support and encouragement in his INCREDIBLE recovery.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like he's doing well. I'm so glad he's improving. Nice sunny cage, and being able to see out. I'm so glad you gave him that. I'm routing for him.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

What a great view he has, and how lucky he is to have been rescued by someone who didn't give up on him. It's truly heartwarming to see his progress and your love for him, which I'll bet is mutual


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Jay3-didja notice? Bed, Large mirror AND Pigeon food! See I listened


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Trish in Dallas-how right you are, dang it, this little guy just flapped his way into my heart! I do want him to get his own species BFF!! I am not giving up on him being as normal as he can!


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

*Update*

Homero is continuing to make improvements, and is surely a Wonder-Bird. He no longer falls over, walks pretty well and has been testing his wings during his out of cage time He's getting some height and has pretty good control during his fly-bys! He is even starting to enjoy taking 'baths' and then either lays in front of the fireplace or in the sunshine by the patio door. **see pic below
He still has 'pea-time' at night, more for comfort/bonding than nutrition. He has regressed a little developmentally, probably due to the trauma-he is 'squealing' and flapping his wings like a baby, whenever I am near him or talk to him. But he is incredible, eating, preening, even getting up on a little shelf in his cage all by himself. Our plan is to continue with him inside, with his Lovebird/Conure Flock until the weather is a bit better and we can build him an aviary. Then we will find him a BFF and let him be outside, as I know he longs for it. His cage is near a big window and I see him looking outside quite often. We made the promise that if he pulled through the Hawk attack and was able to stand and feed himself, that he would have a Forever Home-We will keep our promise!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad he is improving. Sounds good.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

He's even cute when he's all wet! He looks happy


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*homero*

Great news! Any new pictures of him. He should have a web page.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

Lg5555-
here is a recent picture of Homero the Wonderbird ......interesting idea....a friend suggested he could have his own site, much like the disabled Pig?? Crisp E. Bacon (?sp?) Thanks for thinking of Homie.....he's such a love.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! What a big difference from when he couldnt move and was in a box with his head down,after the hawk attack.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, he's looking really great! Nice to see.


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2013)

*Homie Update*

Happy to say my darling, baby GIRL (yep, Homie is a Hen), is doing great. She has a great forever home, and a new 'husband'. We built her a wonderful aviary in the backyard, she moved in last weekend. She was introduced to 'Bubba' on Monday, got married on Wednesday. This girl moves fast. Here is a picture of her (on left) and her husband 'Bubba' on the right. Bubba is a wonderful adoptee from MickaCoo Pigeon Rescue (thank you Elizabeth). And thank you to all who made today possible, by your support, suggestions and well wishes.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Awwww! What a happy development and cute couple! Glad little Homero has a friend and I wish them both many years of health and happiness. They will capture your heart if they haven't already


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They look very cute together. And what we can see of their enclosure looks nice, but you might want to put the seed on a solid surface where you can clean it up when they throw it out of the feeder. You can't get it in the gravel, and it will attract rodents, which can and will dig under. Do you have any pics of the whole enclosure?


----------

